# Rain chambers



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Anyone have pics of their rain chambers?
Id like to get some ideas before i bild one.
Thanks


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

rain chambers.









my leucophyllatus were in amplexus in here for three weeks straight!


















this one's not mine. many frogs bred in it though, lemur, ebreccatus, zeteki, among others.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for the pics Devin. What is that second chamber made from?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

My set ups were very similar to Devins, worked very well, simples, effective. I used the PVC pipe method like his second picture. At first I thought it would be too hard of rainfall for the frogs, but when you think of how it normally rains, its not a fine mist as I was trying to recreate. Nice pictures!


----------



## memnoch1970 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## memnoch1970 (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ton81abd8WU from doc 1975


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

You beat me to it Memnoch! Good to see what it looks like with the pump(s) on.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Those last ones are nice to. Who can i pay to make me one of those misting setup to go in the tanks 
Im still trying to figure out how to make one out of a tub sink.


----------



## memnoch1970 (Apr 17, 2007)

everything you need is at home depot. pvc pipes and fittings, pond pump, micro sprinkler heads plumbing department. you just need an encloseure to put it in. 8)


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Sorry pics arent the best angles. I`ll try and get more later.


----------



## memnoch1970 (Apr 17, 2007)

what the hell are those?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tub sinks used to make critter housing, thanks Aaron 

I personally would go with PVC over wood for rainchambers... personal experience is that sealed wood often cracks eventually and lets in water (and those were just with humidity and some minor misting), so better to go with the stuff that will never be phased by water with rubber/fiberglass screening.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

the wood isn`t sealed. It`s a frame for the plexiglass on the inside.
You know, memnoch1970, there is a nicer way to ask.


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

Aaron, what do you keep/breed in there? I always wanted to make enclosures out of utility sinks, they seem perfect since they come with drains.



> Thanks for the pics Devin. What is that second chamber made from?


I think it's an old neodesha cage, I don't think they still make those particular ones. It was modified by drilling holes for ventilation and adding a piece of glass to the top so that lighting could be used for plants. and also adding a drain in the bottom.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Those are some cool ideas. I have also wanted to set up a hower stall with a glass door and just put the shower head in there with a larger pump outside connected to the bottom drain. That would be awesome and give plenty of room to have many large leafed plants.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Vietnamese Mossy Tree Frogs(Theloderma corticale)




























and Waxy Monkey`s(P. sauvagi)














































I`m starting to take a shining to the treefrogs now.  
They eat food that`s easy to buy and not much of it. They usually breed part of the year and you get some time off. It seems that they usually come out of the water pretty big if you stick w/ bigger species. I think I`ve found a new joy in the frog world. I used to shy away from them because they have big poops. Now that I`ve found a way to house them so cleaning is juwst a pull of the drain, I`m looking into the possibilities. I`ve never really owned many treefrogs before. I think I`ll need a bigger place though. It may work if I adjust breeding such that it hits when I don`t have to heat the tads water. Thousands of tads is a bit daunting at the wrong time of the year.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Derek, I`ve thought of that oh too often. All I need to do is win the lottery so I could have enough room for 20-40 shower stalls. At the moment I don``t have city water and would never be able to do it w/ limited well water.


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

Simple yet all the necessary components.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Aaron I didnt know you kept Sauvagii? Thats awsome! I am getting a few this week or next. Just as soon as I tell the guy when to ship them out. If you are thinking about getting into tree frogs you should think about working woith more phyllomedusas. There is like four species easy to get a hold of and all the monkey frogs should be very easy to maintain compared to lots of other frogs.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I am glad to see that the sauvagei have fluorished as far as captive breds, since I have not seen WC specimens for sale in a long time, i think paraguay closed during my breaks from this hobby. Also glad to see CB bicolor that are not rediculous in price as well as availability. Hypochondrialis and tomopterna seem to be in a steady supply, with not as much on the CB hypochondrialis as used to be. Maybe this is due to their cheaper cost? Less appeal than tomopterna to some? I would argue that one. Also I remember that there were vaillanti commonly imported, I remember a couple iheringi, lemur in zoos and a couple private populations. I think I am forgetting a couple, but that's just my style....


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

This probably is better in the phyllomedusa thread, but since Derek brought it up... it kinda sucks that we're starting to figure out a number of the phyllomedusa quirks as they are less and less available. The hypos are still bred, but the market on them kinda comes and goes... especially since the ones available WC and the breeding stock seem to be the more arid subspecies. I really want to work with the true rainforest subspecies, but I don't think they are imported anymore? I think they'd be more popular than the mini sauvagi type (or the arid subspecies would be more popular if more people realized their care better). Phyllos in general have kinda suffered from lack of surviving breeding stock, large clutches flooding the market (not so great for keeping consistant supply, so they tend to be available more every two years than yearly if the species is bred consistantly), and limited species to establish new breeder groups for those working with them now  Also, the species still coming in WC in large numbers messes with the CB market... since CBs tend to be way more expensive.

Aaron... you don't need that many shower stalls... you can have one or two rainchambers, and simply cycle your TFs so different species/groups are in it at a different time. Clean between groups. Many of the frogs use the same set ups for their rainchambers...


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

shower stalls are more for pumilio "farming" and other darts so that they don`t have to be fed much from outside the viv. Treefrogs too though. I like the idea they`d be bigger for everything and maintain themselves much better, plus the extra working space looking for tads or froglets, etc.


----------

